# Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn



## Drohne (4. August 2006)

Servus an die AW Runde!:m 

Um zwei Tage Verspätung, aber nicht zu spät, melde ich mein Malheur an unsere AW Fischer! 

Am vergangenen Mittwoch brausten Weisl und ich mit ganz schwerem Zeugl los um die dortigen Carps zu beschämen. Zur Verwendung kam diesmal eine Kürbiskernplatten-Montage mit einen 5/0 Owner Haken und 10 eingeweichten Maiskörnern, die direkt am Haken aufgefädelt wurden.

Um etwa 20h plötzlich ein kurzer Piepser und der Swinger klappte sofort runter, also ein klassischer Fallbiss. Praktisch ohne jede Gegenwehr ließ sich der an sich harmlose Geselle bis unmittelbar ans Ufer bringen. Aber dort begann urplötzlich das Wasser zu kochen und ein Mords Radau mit einem Graser begann.

Der 5/0 Haken saß urspünglich in der Unterlippe, aber der Graser konnte sich im Kescher selbst davon befreien. Somit bräuchte ich also nur mehr den wunderschönen und sehr dunklen Amur nur noch aus den Maschen nehmen um zum besichtigen auf die Matte zu legen. Blöderweise wurde von mir nun jede Sicherheitsvorkehrung außer Acht gelassen und der Haken im Kescher schlicht und einfach vergessen.

Als ich den Graser berührte, explodierte dieser förmlich und plötzlich verspürte ich einen heftigen Schmerz in der rechten Hand. Ein Blick genügte um festzustellen, der riesige Haken war bis zum Ende des Bogens in meiner Hand verschwunden.

LG Josef|wavey:


----------



## Carp4Fun (4. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*

Vielleicht hättest du den Thread besser mit "Achtung -nix für schwache Nerven" betiteln sollen. Das sieht ja echt böse aus!#t 
Gute Besserung!#6


----------



## Nebelhorn (4. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*

Und, ist der Haken noch drin???


----------



## Drohne (4. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*



			
				Nebelhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Und, ist der Haken noch drin???


 
Nein, erfreulicherweise nicht, :m denn er wurde vollkommen Schmerzfrei und innerhalb einen halben Stunde im KH Hollabrunn entfernt. Der Haken wird in Hinkunft -ohne Spitze natürlich- in meinem Börsel als Talisman sein dasein fristen müssen.

LG Josef|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*

Viel Glück dabei, daß es keine Nachwirkungen gibt! #6 
Und in Zukunft mehr Glück beziehungsweise den rechten Respekt vor den Dingern!


----------



## Ronen (5. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*

autsch....


----------



## HD4ever (5. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*

oha ... weiter rein ging er nun wirklich nicht mehr .... |uhoh:
gutes Ausheilen der Kampfwunde !


----------



## Raabiat (5. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*

jaja, rein geht immer leicht...raus dafür umso schwerer|kopfkrat

mein Beileid, alter!


----------



## Fabio (5. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, rein geht immer leicht...raus dafür umso schwerer|kopfkrat
> 
> mein Beileid, alter!



Wenn das nichts für die ferkel wahl ist^^


----------



## Ronen (5. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*



> Wenn das nichts für die ferkel wahl ist



Müsste es dann nicht wenigstens andersherum sein?


----------



## Raabiat (5. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*



			
				Fabio schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das nichts für die ferkel wahl ist^^


#d

So ein ernstes Thema und ihr interpretiert direkt wieder Sauereien rein#d

#h


----------



## Drohne (5. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> #d
> 
> So ein ernstes Thema und ihr interpretiert direkt wieder Sauereien rein#d
> 
> #h


 
Ganz richtig so, denn mein Kummer das ich nun wegen einer allfälligen Entzündung für einige Tage nicht zum Wasser darf, trifft mich wesentlich härter als die Hakenspitze:c 

LG Josef#h


----------



## bennie (5. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, rein geht immer leicht...raus dafür umso schwerer|kopfkrat
> 
> mein Beileid, alter!


 
egal, ich entlarve dich!

taatüütaataa!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, rein geht immer leicht...raus dafür umso schwerer|


Also irgendwas ist daran doch falsch herum, oder nicht! |kopfkrat |supergri 
Mit 'ner falschen Anleitung kann er ja gar nicht nochmal BF werden, die letzte Anleitung war weitaus konkreter  :q


----------



## stockfisch (8. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*

Hi Josef,

*autsch* |evil: .. auch von mir alles Gute und schnelle Besserung .. sieht nicht besonders schön aus, da freu mich schon eher wieder auf die Photos von einem Gelben und dir als sowas :q


----------



## rob (8. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*

oh je!von mir auch alles gute!!!
hab mir mal die boilienadel in den fingernerv gerammt:c
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (8. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*

Danke schön meine Herren -Dame ist ja diesmal leider keine dabei- für die guten Genesungswünsche.:m 

Mit Freude kann ich bereits mitteilen, dass diese böse Verletzung keinerlei Nachwirkungen mit sich bringt und ich bereits morgen wieder -trotz Hochwasser- meine geliebten Gelben wieder mit Futter versorgen werde.

@ Stochfisch
das nächste Foto mit einen Gelben den ich ins Board gebe, wird natürlich Dir gewidmet.#6 |wavey: 

LG Josef


----------



## posengucker (10. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*

Hi Josef,

gute Besserung wünsch ich Dir.
Hoffentlich entzündet sich die Wunde nicht.

lg
Werner


----------



## Drohne (10. August 2006)

*AW: Ein AW Graser hakt den Drohn*



posengucker schrieb:


> Hi Josef,
> 
> gute Besserung wünsch ich Dir.
> Hoffentlich entzündet sich die Wunde nicht.
> ...


 
Dankeschön Werner, sehr nett von Dir. Aber bitte keine Sorge, denn die Wunde ist wirklich bestens verheilt und bereits gestern war ich schon wieder in AW Fischlis füttern. Es ist zwar noch sehr viel Wasser, aber diese doppelte Gabe habe ich mir wirklich nicht nehmen lassen:m 

LG Josef

PS: von AW gebe ich sofort einen Zustandsbericht ins Board, Du wirst echt aufheulen Werner#q


----------

